# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαρίζονται διάφορα (όλα μαζί) να αδειάσει λιγο ο χώρος

## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Ειπα να κάνω ένα ξεκαθάρισμα .Καποια δούλευαν κανονικα , κάποια όχι, σε κάποια δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτε να τα δω. Τα δινω για να αδειασει λιγο το δωμάτιο .
Αν μπορει να τα πάρει κάποιος και όλα μαζί θα με εξυπηρετουσε. Μια κουτα ειναι χονδρικά

1) ΟΘΟΝΗ VIEWSONIC VA2216W . Αναβοσβήνει το power συνεχώς. Δεν παίρνει εικόνα. Δεν εχει βάση . Αναγκαστικά πάει για VESA

2)Ενα τροφοδοτικό Liteon 300W από παλιο hp workstation. Το είχα ως επι το πλείστον για δοκιμές σε συσκευες εξωτερικά και όχι σε PC

3)Ενα UPS Accupower 800VA. Πιθανόν μπαταρίες. Δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να πάρω 2 να τις δοκιμάσω

4) OLYMPUS P10 PHOTO PRINTER ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ-ΜΕΛΑΝΙΑ. Δεν ξέρω αν δουλευει

5) 3 ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΑ DA-30C01 για παλιά εξωτερικά κουτιά δίσκων (https://www.pchub.com/apd-asian-powe...-pr-new-p55910)

6) 2 ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ χώρου

7) 2 ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΦΟΡΗΤΑ 65W ΚΑΙ 45W . Ενα HIPRO και ένα HP . Δουλευαν κανονικα αλλά εχω πετάξει τα Laptop λόγω προβλημάτων και απλά μεινανε

 :Cool:  ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΟΝΤΡΟΛ. Δουλευε αλλά χαθηκε το κοντρολ


10) NIKON COOLPIX S3100. Δουλευε κανονικά. Δεν βρίσκω την μπαταρία της πλέον. Δεν ασχολήθηκα

11) CONTROL NOVA ΠΑΛΙΟ. Για PACE 831

12) 1 LINDY MATRIX SWITCH, 2 HDMI UTP EXTENDERS. Δεν δουλευουν

13) ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΚΑΣΕΤΟΦΩΝΑΚΙ. Δεν το έχω τσεκάρει

----------

Gaou (09-01-21)

----------


## moutoulos



----------

